# Best recommended chip



## Feliks Karp (1/7/16)

So my kbox mini bought the farm, and I was thinking that since 99% of it is still functioning, I could turn it in to a little project and replace the chip/board.

Asking you smart experienced members for advice, best chip/board I could put in a single 18650 mod, and best place to buy?

Thanks


----------



## Christos (1/7/16)

have a look a at the dna 40 chip and possibly the DNA 75. They have dimensions etc on the evolve site.
Im skewed towards DNA chips

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapington (1/7/16)

Christos said:


> have a look a at the dna 40 chip and possibly the DNA 75. They have dimensions etc on the evolve site.
> Im skewed towards DNA chips


That would be like sticking a ferrari motor in a tazz

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (1/7/16)

Vapington said:


> That would be like sticking a ferrari motor in a tazz


Its been done before  although I dont think suspension and chassis and brakes and all safety features need to be upgraded in this case.
Maybe the chassis a little.


----------

